

Video Interview with Prolific Angel investor Paige Craig (30 deals in a year)  - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lY9yCorHvo&feature=player_embedded
... by Jason Nazar, founder/CEO of DocStoc.
======
athst
Great interview. How many angel investors have gone into a warzone and set up
an intelligence network? Also, love the line about how he hates people who
hedge their bet.

